# Strong & Unusual and/or Pretty Melodies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is what I look for most in music, and I prefer it to be all instrumental. I define my pretty as being slow and somber like Chopin's Nocturnes. My unusual would be the likes of Bartok. The pretty and unusual combined would be Debussy/Ravel. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, sorry for so many threads lately, I've just been building up to this conclusion in my head! It feels wonderful to know what I'm about in something I'm incredibly passionate about.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Best weird melodies that still work:
Gershwin's "Preludes"
Satie's "Gymnopedies"
Anything Monk


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Best weird melodies that still work:
> Gershwin's "Preludes"
> Satie's "Gymnopedies"
> Anything Monk


I don't find the Gershwin or Monk unusual and/or pretty. They feel normal, and swinging, as I said, I like my pretty somber like Chopin.

I agree with the Satie works, but for the reason that I find them pretty, not unusual or unusual and pretty.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For Jazz I really enjoy Bill Evans.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Nino Rota writes unpredictable melodies


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Brahms is working out well.


----------

